# Half Sleeve Tattoo's



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

im thinking of gettin a half sleeve tattoo but not reallys sure what to get, iv had a lok on the net and a few mates have them so im takin bits and bobs for ideas, any of you guys got them and if so could you post pics ?? cheers


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a Maori half sleeve. It looks good not full on at all. I always get folk asking me about it.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Mines is based on the first one on this page.

http://virtualenglish5.wikispaces.com/New+Zealand+culture


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

I've got 3/4 Maori/ Polynesian, I'll get a better pic later


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Are they not out of fashion yet seeing as everyone has them? :whistling:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Keep your skin free of ink!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

love polynesian/ maori tattoos!!!! Much nicer than tribal etc!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Got this started couple weeks ago, 2 more hours booked weds 

Japanese half sleeve koi


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

What are you interested in? What do you like? favourite musician or artist?? draw insparation from there not other peeps ink. I like flowers and women so I have a Full left jap sleeve with flowers rotating through the seasons, flower chest piece and right sleave started with a burlesque chick with massive knockers.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

skulls.....you can add alot to skulls if you feel like taking it to a full sleeve.....you could have half skulls and merge it to angels or heaven theme

plus with skulls, the tattoo artist can draw skulls free hand so youve not got the same pri nted tattoos as other people. its unique to you


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

my boobs and the only pic I can find of my sleeve


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

lxm said:


> Keep your skin free of ink!


We need a 'dislike' button....


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Mine is well on its way had 3 hours on Friday and 3 hours previously  no digs pleased don't care if someone don't like it, it's up to me lol


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Mine is well on its way had 3 hours on Friday and 3 hours previously  no digs pleased don't care if someone don't like it, it's up to me lol
> 
> View attachment 96735
> 
> ...


whats the meaning behind them if you dont mind answering?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

All sorts of meanings. The eye of Horus is for protection. The hourglass is to say don't waste time in life plus I use to collect egg timers when I was younger and my mum bought me a beautiful one which was very special to me and en ex bf broke it on purpose when he was angry with me. The live laugh love is self explanatory. Then the other side I have the old fashioned toy - jack, as my son is called jack. A horse shoe which again is to do with toys - I had a 'lucky pink horse' as a child and it got lost a few years back, again one of them things that was very special even if it was a tiny plastic thing.. So the horse shoe is to do with that and luck obviously. Music notes just because I love music and couldn't imagine life without it. I do have a black rose which is a crap cover up, then a love heart padlock coming from it which represents that part of my life is locked away. Then the stars for background is just because I like stars lol but also to remind me to try and shine  It's like my charm bracelet.

What can I say.. Love cheesy tattoos lol


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> All sorts of meanings. The eye of Horus is for protection. The hourglass is to say don't waste time in life plus I use to collect egg timers when I was younger and my mum bought me a beautiful one which was very special to me and en ex bf broke it on purpose when he was angry with me. The live laugh love is self explanatory. Then the other side I have the old fashioned toy - jack, as my son is called jack. A horse shoe which again is to do with toys - I had a 'lucky pink horse' as a child and it got lost a few years back, again one of them things that was very special even if it was a tiny plastic thing.. So the horse shoe is to do with that and luck obviously. Music notes just because I love music and couldn't imagine life without it. I do have a black rose which is a crap cover up, then a love heart padlock coming from it which represents that part of my life is locked away. Then the stars for background is just because I like stars lol but also to remind me to try and shine  It's like my charm bracelet.
> 
> What can I say.. Love cheesy tattoos lol


I love tattoos with meaning and stories behind them, you can learn a lot about a person from it! Interesting stuff 

Looks good too! Im on the fence about them overall, Im very fussy, most tattoos I don't like, contemplated getting one myself, nothing big, but im in two minds, as always


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

pin up girls are a win too... I really wanted one but also wanted a phoenix... so I just designed my own phoenix/pin up with big jubblies 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/193717-here-goes-vanillaface-journal-first-competition.html


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

RascaL18 said:


> I've got 3/4 Maori/ Polynesian, I'll get a better pic later


Really wanna see that one on your Right arm. Looks similar to one I want


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

I really like them but will i like them in 20-30 yrs time is why i wouldnt get one done. I have a large tattoo at side of my right bicep i got done when i was 17 , loved it at the time but now i dont really want it anymore so wouldnt want to feel the same about a sleeve tattoo


----------



## jocksir (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm in the process of designing a half sleeve, going for a Celtic / Gaelic theme with my sons name and DOB in Gaelic. I really fancied the Polynesian Maori but decided if I was gonna spend a few quid, I might as well get something that means something to me.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Im in the process of designing a sleeve.. not sure weather to have a half sleeve or three quarter... will decide when I got everything I want in it.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

cult said:


> I really like them but will i like them in 20-30 yrs time is why i wouldnt get one done. I have a large tattoo at side of my right bicep i got done when i was 17 , loved it at the time but now i dont really want it anymore so wouldnt want to feel the same about a sleeve tattoo


Let's face it tho in 20 years time laser treatment is going to be amazing and cheaper lol


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

There so in fashion right now, all i see on twitter is omg i love sleeve's in a couple of years girls are going to love no ink!

for the time being it makes there legs melt.


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

9v already got 9 tattoos and 1 says chicken noodle soup ffs .. thats getting coverd with this sleeve, im thinking about the heaven n hell to represent some things in my life where iv been in a bad place in life and managed to turn it round but its soo hard trying to decide


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Leeds89 said:


> Got this started couple weeks ago, 2 more hours booked weds
> 
> Japanese half sleeve koi


Is that a ganja leaf on your bicep? :whistling:

I have 3 tattoo's, want more but wife aint having it...question is change the wife or change my ways? :innocent:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Is that a ganja leaf on your bicep? :whistling:
> 
> I have 3 tattoo's, want more but wife aint having it...question is change the wife or change my ways? :innocent:


The wife! Don't give up anything u wana do for anyone! I get loadsa sh1tty comments off guys about mine and they can jog the fuk on!


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> The wife! Don't give up anything u wana do for anyone! I get loadsa sh1tty comments off guys about mine and they can jog the fuk on!


Agreed! Do what the hell u wanna do


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Kaywoodham said:


> The wife! Don't give up anything u wana do for anyone! I get loadsa sh1tty comments off guys about mine and they can jog the fuk on!


Thanks i'll keep that in mind, but if i got rid of her i'd have to find another woman that loved tattoo's, was fit and single...you know anyone? :innocent: :laugh:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> I have a Maori half sleeve. It looks good not full on at all. I always get folk asking me about it.


Just out of curiosity what do you tell the people who ask about them?

I'm guessing you probably don't have any Maori blood in you ?

I'm looking for a half sleeve/chest plate design right now, I want it to be relevant to me though and the only type of tribal that has a link to me would be Celtic due to Irish/Scottish blood in me but that's from beyond my grandparents so still isn't too relevant.

Right now I'm looking at getting a ying and yang style picese sign for my star sign and then having the rest of the design represent opposites, love/hate, war/peace, life/death, good/evil as I can link it to myself easier.

Personally I really like some of the lady justice styles out there but again it ain't too relevant to me.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

RascaL18 said:


> I've got 3/4 Maori/ Polynesian, I'll get a better pic later


Waits for better pic. Looks good though.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Thanks i'll keep that in mind, but if i got rid of her i'd have to find another woman that loved tattoo's, was fit and single...you know anyone? :innocent: :laugh:


Well I might fit that description Aslong as u r hot lol


----------



## Aztekk (Oct 6, 2012)

"I'm not sure what to get"

Make sure you are 110% sure you really do want a sleeve because you might like it for 5 mins, 5 weeks or even 5 years, but what about 10,15,20 years? They're not a fashion accessory mate. I absolutely hate that I inked my body and wouldn't want anyone else thinking the same.

Don't go out on a limb, plan it, make sure it's definitely what you want before getting one drop of ink tattooed on your body.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Having slept most the day due to being ill I have just spent a few hours looking and researching Celtic/Angelou Saxon knotwork and rune symbols as there's nothing to do at this ungodly hour.

I think I will start designing a half sleeve/chest plate around it tomorrow.

Advantages are its more relevant to you if your British/English than Polynesian and other tribal stuff and it's not as common.

Maybe something to consider OP ?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Marrsy86 said:


> Just out of curiosity what do you tell the people who ask about them?
> 
> I'm guessing you probably don't have any Maori blood in you ?
> 
> ...


if they ask I will. No, no Maori blood in me but for me it's a design I like as opposed to some spiritual meaning.


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

I haven't got any cheese in me , but I like cheese !

A tattoo can be something you find beautiful, something you think will enhance your look , something that means something personal to you .

I have 2 tatts that are very personal and mean a lot to me and the other one is something I seen in a tatt mag one day and got done the following week, just because I liked it .

Personal ones will stand the test of time better IMO especially if it is remembrance of a loved one or special person/time in your life .


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

How about this one ?

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-yAd6esz8U4k/TcvGZWVxLTI/AAAAAAAABXY/JSxOn81efBs/s1600/DSC05228.JPG


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

DeadpoolX said:


> How about this one ?
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-yAd6esz8U4k/TcvGZWVxLTI/AAAAAAAABXY/JSxOn81efBs/s1600/DSC05228.JPG


Amazing. Check out 'skinshokz ' online. Great guys. Loads of ideas on there


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

still trying to decide on my first one. not going mad with my first


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> still trying to decide on my first one. not going mad with my first


I always think this is strange, you end up with something that is small and will need expanding on at some point. Saying that i started with something small and have ended up with about 50-50hrs so far


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Another two hours done today, powerlining and started colouring


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

All the way round i take it?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> All the way round i take it?


No mate but gonna take it all way round and eventually get it extended to a three-quarter in the future.... Possibly


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

barrettmma said:


> skulls.....you can add alot to skulls if you feel like taking it to a full sleeve.....you could have half skulls and merge it to angels or heaven theme
> 
> plus with skulls, the tattoo artist can draw skulls free hand so youve not got the same pri nted tattoos as other people. its unique to you


If you have a proper artist do it not just a tattooist it will all be free hand and unique


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> still trying to decide on my first one. not going mad with my first


Just avoid Chinese symbols and butterfly's - not cool !


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Are they not out of fashion yet seeing as everyone has them? :whistling:


ye this unless your going to get something personal no point imo. like say your whole family died in a horrific plane crash then get a half sleeve to remember them..

and as for maaori polynesian theyl be looked at the same way as we look at tribal in a few years..


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> If you have a proper artist do it not just a tattooist it will all be free hand and unique


whys that?

if a tattooist draws them free hand its still unique because none will be the same.....


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

This is what I'm designing at minute. Still work to do but going them. Each one will tell my story.


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

3/4 sleeves look the dogs danglers !!

i am busy trying to put one together for my mam who i lost last Monday 

its going be along the lines of, being in heaven and having a lovely time after such a horrid battle with the deadly C, placed so she will be looking down on my children protecting them as she had so much love for my lil boy and was about 7 weeks away from meeting my lil girl.

her DOB and a cross with the breast cancer ribbon draped over it, which will be pink and the only little bit of color as i am deffo a realism/black and grey guy.

i am hoping the tattooist considers my request of the lot in one go, as pain is not an issue!! as far as am concerned the pain i will experience is on a minute scale to what she has went through in the last 2 year.

just go for wt u want mate and be true to ur self dont think ah that looks cool al get it, study wt ur interested in and find some meaning in your ink then you will never regret it


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

My Japanese piece is a mixture of personal stuff and things I like , it's jap because I love the style when done properly, so there is decoration adorning two main features a samurai warrior and a large dragon, head on my chest working down my arm, and I'm letting my guy put his mark in there to what ever he wants (really have to trust the artist to do this though!)

The Samurai is a martial art I have admired for years, it also resembles patinece, intelligence, and cunning.

The dragon has many traditional meanings but me represents wisdom and power, holding a pearl in one claw is like my pearl of wisdom if you will, we all have great power within us good and bad only a master of himself can keep that with, the dragon represents this.

One of the over riding meanings of it is deadly beauty, lots of things in life can be good, enjoyable and beautiful buts those same things can quickly turn bite and destroy you.

alots because of my past and things I've over come so it seemed fitting, I thought about this one a long time before deciding about it 3years In fact.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Getting a custom designed knotwork piece, artist should be done in a week or so 

http://shepush.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d50c05z


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Marrsy86 said:


> Getting a custom designed knotwork piece, artist should be done in a week or so
> 
> http://shepush.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d50c05z


How does that site work then mate?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> How does that site work then mate?


It's just for artists to upload their work. There are a lot of tattoo designers on there. Most of them will take commissions for custom work. They usually have something in their journal entries about prices or how to contact the, regarding it.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

barrettmma said:


> whys that?
> 
> if a tattooist draws them free hand its still unique because none will be the same.....


As apposed to a off the shelf stencil one, Fcuking hate those so tacky.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> As apposed to a off the shelf stencil one, Fcuking hate those so tacky.


Mine didn't do freehand, he designed it and made a stencil, is that somehow worse?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> As apposed to a off the shelf stencil one, Fcuking hate those so tacky.


But i agree with off the shelves being tacky, tattoos should be unique and special to the person imo


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> But i agree with off the shelves being tacky, tattoos should be unique and special to the person imo


My bro Says that the as artist I'm off to will be really happy and take time with me because I've Thought of the design myself. He is freehand and our kid Says he get wound up with people coming in and just wanting pretty pictures


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> My bro Says that the as artist I'm off to will be really happy and take time with me because I've Thought of the design myself. He is freehand and our kid Says he get wound up with people coming in and just wanting pretty pictures


When you say freehand do you mean no stencil at all? Mine is a unique design for me but he used a stencil he made... I don't think I'd be comfortable without a stencil so I could see a rough idea of positioning etc before inking.


----------



## Kilmarnocklad (Aug 22, 2012)

gettin a half sleeve polynesian designed at the moment from a cracking tattooist/friend ... only twist is, he's having to do it to cover an old tribal design that looks guff, and by old tribal i mean the shytey tribal ones everyone has...polynesians a bit different with alot of history behind it!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Kilmarnocklad said:


> gettin a half sleeve polynesian designed at the moment from a cracking tattooist/friend ... only twist is, he's having to do it to cover an old tribal design that looks guff, and by old tribal i mean the shytey tribal ones everyone has...polynesians a bit different with alot of history behind it!


Hmm it seems Polynesian is the new tribal tbh mate, a lot of people seem to be getting it these days, and just like tribal it doesn't have a strong personal link to many of them.


----------



## Kilmarnocklad (Aug 22, 2012)

Marrsy86 said:


> Hmm it seems Polynesian is the new tribal tbh mate, a lot of people seem to be getting it these days, and just like tribal it doesn't have a strong personal link to many of them.


yeahh i realise this mate, but it does have a strong link if its a copy of original maori designs and incorporated together to make it a hybrid.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Kilmarnocklad said:


> yeahh i realise this mate, but it does have a strong link if its a copy of original maori designs and incorporated together to make it a hybrid.


It wasn't aimed at you, I was just pointing it out. Didnt know you had Maori blood in it. A good mate of mine for a full poly sleeve because he thought it was cool.....no other reason.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> When you say freehand do you mean no stencil at all? Mine is a unique design for me but he used a stencil he made... I don't think I'd be comfortable without a stencil so I could see a rough idea of positioning etc before inking.


I believe he draws with felt freehand then goes over it.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Kilmarnocklad said:


> gettin a half sleeve polynesian designed at the moment from a cracking tattooist/friend ... only twist is, he's having to do it to cover an old tribal design that looks guff, and by old tribal i mean the shytey tribal ones everyone has...polynesians a bit different with alot of history behind it!


You got the pic mate? Off to see a guy about mine tomoz


----------



## Kilmarnocklad (Aug 22, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> You got the pic mate? Off to see a guy about mine tomoz


nah buddy i photocopied them out of a polynesian book and gave them to the artist and told him to do whatever comes to his head..


----------



## Kilmarnocklad (Aug 22, 2012)

Marrsy86 said:


> It wasn't aimed at you, I was just pointing it out. Didnt know you had Maori blood in it. A good mate of mine for a full poly sleeve because he thought it was cool.....no other reason.


yeah mate im wanting this one to be as traditional as possible....most now a days are copy's of someones that have been spotted on a night out...im wanting something original with truth behind it


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Been to see artist just now. He's designing mine for me over next two weeks. A lot of coin though!


----------



## Kilmarnocklad (Aug 22, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Been to see artist just now. He's designing mine for me over next two weeks. A lot of coin though!


mines isnt too bad, cos he's a friend he's doing it for 40bucks per hour, reckons it should take 3 to outline and 8 to fill etc. so all in about 300quid for my half sleeve.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Kilmarnocklad said:


> mines isnt too bad, cos he's a friend he's doing it for 40bucks per hour, reckons it should take 3 to outline and 8 to fill etc. so all in about 300quid for my half sleeve.


If only I knew what I know now! My half sleeve was well over a grand.. which is just silly money.. I'd want it to look twice as good for half the money these days.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Mine is well on its way had 3 hours on Friday and 3 hours previously  no digs pleased don't care if someone don't like it, it's up to me lol
> 
> View attachment 96735
> 
> ...


Go Kay!!! looks fab! 

Now.. back to mine..

pics in my avatar / profile 

I've got a 50's themed with a personal touch. My girls initials are in there, one resembles my horse, family members and husband.  All personal to me and mixed up with an old unicorn tattoo I had years ago but was attached to emotionally and physically. lol

Any good artist will draw up what you want, be prepared for a cost and multiple sittings.  it's a great thrill after everyone to see the new work. Oh and think about what you want where..the fav art should be where you can see it.. I have a small sugar skull under my arm (down from pit toward elbow) I can't see that patch.

 I love tattoo's and although I've got used to my 'plain' arm I'd love another half sleeve.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Bulk1 said:


> If only I knew what I know now! My half sleeve was well over a grand.. which is just silly money.. I'd want it to look twice as good for half the money these days.


that's a lot! I had mine for £500 in the end  Was offered the bottom half for £300 but don't want a full sleeve.  just personal choice really.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

JaneN40 said:


> that's a lot! I had mine for £500 in the end  Was offered the bottom half for £300 but don't want a full sleeve.  just personal choice really.


 I was raped... but at the same time.. I was foolish enough not to care as I had a nice wind full at the time. You shouldn't regret anything you do, but that's one of my regrets.. the phrase... 'If only' often arises. I know I could get a better job done for under £500.

With the half sleeve V's Full sleeve... that's purely down to your own physical build and personal appearance... some people look incredible with a full sleeve... yet other's look diabolical. I'm also in the half sleeve category... but wished I fitted into the latter.

The worrying thing is... too many people dont fit into the full sleeve look.... yet opt for it!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

lol not sure what I'd fit in, but for me I like to be able to 'hide' my tattoo's sometimes.. not a lot but for interviews or such.. I'm in uni studying psychology and I know that tattoo's can cause offence so would have to watch this if a client / patient was upset by them then they'd remain covered.

Again a personal thing and something I've been concious of from my first ever tat. 

It's hard choosing a tattooist for a tattoo let alone a big one.. so I can understand the throw money at it.. I didn't know the cost of mine when I set out, it evolved a bit as I went along.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

How much do you guys think this half sleeve and chest plate would cost ? Mine wil

Be in colour, does that add cost ?

http://shepush.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=96#/d3gx9q9


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Chris at white dragon tattoo in Belfast charges £180 an hours and sleeves can me 10 hours plus depending on detail...so £1800, anyone else think its worth the money?

Was thinking of booking myself in but he has a waiting list of 1 year!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Chris at white dragon tattoo in Belfast charges £180 an hours and sleeves can me 10 hours plus depending on detail...so £1800, anyone else think its worth the money?
> 
> Was thinking of booking myself in but he has a waiting list of 1 year!


If its a good bit of art work that means something to you and you can afford it then why not.

One of the tattoo artists I have been speaking to only charges £60 an hour, is this guy probably inexperienced ?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Me guy is doing ten hours on me for 70ph. Award winning one near me who does pro rugby lads is 80. Would no way pay what You've been quoted man

Edit. Waiting list of 9 month though!!!!


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Chris at white dragon tattoo in Belfast charges £180 an hours and sleeves can me 10 hours plus depending on detail...so £1800, anyone else think its worth the money?
> 
> Was thinking of booking myself in but he has a waiting list of 1 year!


Have you got any examples of his work as I cant find any.. I only found one of a sketch he was doing and it didnt look that good...but would love to see some of his top work.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Bulk1 said:


> Have you got any examples of his work as I cant find any.. I only found one of a sketch he was doing and it didnt look that good...but would love to see some of his top work.


http://www.facebook.com/whitedragontattoo


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/whitedragontattoo


 Awesome....one of the best artists I've seen... thanks for the link!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Hmm it seems Polynesian is the new tribal tbh mate, a lot of people seem to be getting it these days, and just like tribal it doesn't have a strong personal link to many of them.


That's what gripes me when I ask people what it means?

when someone asks me about mine I'll say it's completely custom and tell them what it means. Basically starts from the top with ancestry then works down to family and **** times I've been through. Then pulls out to strength and determination. I will add a band once I have children and progress through life.


----------



## BigMitchh (Sep 25, 2012)

I haven't read what everyones posts but I'm gonna say this just in case someone else hasn't. Make sure you go to a good tattooist! Preferably a proper parlous(none of this one man crap). I went to two local highly recommended tattooists first time around I said near the end of a couple of sessions I wasn't happy with it(lots of scarring, insanely patchy) and he got all p1ssy. Went to someone else who I got recommended to, she was meant to specialize in touch-ups. My god, she just completely ****ed it. So now I just found one myself and traveling to london to get it fixed up/extended. It's looking so much better already.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

BigMitchh said:


> I haven't read what everyones posts but I'm gonna say this just in case someone else hasn't. Make sure you go to a good tattooist! Preferably a proper parlous(none of this one man crap). I went to two local highly recommended tattooists first time around I said near the end of a couple of sessions I wasn't happy with it(lots of scarring, insanely patchy) and he got all p1ssy. Went to someone else who I got recommended to, she was meant to specialize in touch-ups. My god, she just completely ****ed it. So now I just found one myself and traveling to london to get it fixed up/extended. It's looking so much better already.


That must be sickening! one I'm off to is a place people I know have been. I'll know if He's good because I've taken him my design. He Says it needs work. So when I see what he does I'll Hopefully see what He's all about.

**** situation for you though fella. Does it look bad now then?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/whitedragontattoo


Fcuk that! He's quite good but he's not worth £180 a hour! Not on your life, you can get just as good if not better at half that price


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Mine didn't do freehand, he designed it and made a stencil, is that somehow worse?


No not mean anything other than how competent the artist is.


----------



## BigMitchh (Sep 25, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> That must be sickening! one I'm off to is a place people I know have been. I'll know if He's good because I've taken him my design. He Says it needs work. So when I see what he does I'll Hopefully see what He's all about.
> 
> **** situation for you though fella. Does it look bad now then?




Thats after the first guy :/ The annoying thing is like you, I know people who have had work with him and it looks amazing but its like he just got bored and you can tell he was rushing because he cut a couple of sessions short. And it's cost a lot of money I don't really have. The work i'm getting done now in Kings Cross is much better i'm just hoping the end result will be what I want.

Best of luck man!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

BigMitchh said:


> View attachment 98608
> 
> 
> Thats after the first guy :/ The annoying thing is like you, I know people who have had work with him and it looks amazing but its like he just got bored and you can tell he was rushing because he cut a couple of sessions short. And it's cost a lot of money I don't really have. The work i'm getting done now in Kings Cross is much better i'm just hoping the end result will be what I want.
> ...


Can I have a look at the rest? I'm getting poly half, be nice to see what yours Looks like. You've made me nervous now.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Pain2Gain said:


> Fcuk that! He's quite good but he's not worth £180 a hour! Not on your life, you can get just as good if not better at half that price


 He must love his job!


----------



## BigMitchh (Sep 25, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Can I have a look at the rest? I'm getting poly half, be nice to see what yours Looks like. You've made me nervous now.


I'll get one up tonight bud. Just make sure your guys good at Polynesian and everything will be fine!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Pain2Gain said:


> Fcuk that! He's quite good but he's not worth £180 a hour! Not on your life, you can get just as good if not better at half that price


Recommend me some artist mate?



Bulk1 said:


> He must love his job!


His job pays for a Porsche cayenne and harley davidson...i guess he does :laugh:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Recommend me some artist mate?
> 
> His job pays for a Porsche cayenne and harley davidson...i guess he does :laugh:


John lewis he's on face book he springs to mind, I forget her name but the girl who was in London ink has her own studio you can get her for that sort of money and she's seriously good a japanese style!


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Recommend me some artist mate?
> 
> Where abouts are you based?
> 
> His job pays for a Porsche cayenne and harley davidson...i guess he does :laugh:


 I think he's got an old classic Mustang as well....like they say 'what must 'ang must hang!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

iv got a heap of p!sh tattoo's....altho i had them before every cvnt on earth decided to get sleaves. wish i didnt have them anymore.....actually i dont give a fuk lol


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

JANIKvonD said:


> iv got a heap of p!sh tattoo's....altho i had them before every cvnt on earth decided to get sleaves. wish i didnt have them anymore.....actually i dont give a fuk lol


lol... when I got my 1st one....I hated all the really awesome looking portraits as I always thought they were'nt cool ....now I wish I had one... trouble is i do give a fuk and now lasering that ****e off! lol.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

just got my tiger tatt, love it!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Bulk1 said:


> lol... when I got my 1st one....I hated all the really awesome looking portraits as I always thought they were'nt cool ....now I wish I had one... trouble is i do give a fuk and now lasering that ****e off! lol.


i got my first one when i was 14 (obv still at school) & it was a big tribal on my right arm done by my 14year old mate who's mum bought him a do it at home kit.....tranfer on backwards the lot :thumb:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

iv got a half sleeve, 4 hours work so far, still a few hours to go. The pic doesnt really do it justice, it goes all around and the other side has a very well inked script that says "When the devil wants to dance with you, you'd better say never, 'cause a dance with the devil might last you forever".

It helps remind me to think about my actions and the consequences my actions may have.

Its my right forearm.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Here's mine, it's 5 hours into a full sleeve, another 10 he reckons to finish the bottom half of doves the Virgin Mary and some banners and clouds...


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> iv got a half sleeve, 4 hours work so far, still a few hours to go. The pic doesnt really do it justice, it goes all around and the other side has a very well inked script that says "When the devil wants to dance with you, you'd better say never, 'cause a dance with the devil might last you forever".
> 
> It helps remind me to think about my actions and the consequences my actions may have.
> 
> ...


Nice work.... but i went girly stuff... Geisha... Lotus flowers clouds ..buddha...dove... haha... reason is... I didnt want girls to be scared ****less when I took my shirt off lol.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Bulk1 said:


> Nice work.... but i went girly stuff... Geisha... Lotus flowers clouds ..buddha...dove... haha... reason is... I didnt want girls to be scared ****less when I took my shirt off lol.


Here's mine, I actually don't have many pictures of it which is unusual for me! It's all very soft and non offensive...


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Lovely tattoos. Although the devil one isn't my style I like the motif behind it. Can't wait to get mine now


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

This might sound outrageous but some of the best work iv seen was done in Thailand, cheaply. Basically they do so many sleeves in the touristy areas that they are really good at it, they all seem to be of a similar style but I would say to anyone thinking of getting an asian style sleeve, plan a holiday around it and go to Thailand.


----------



## Hardy (Nov 11, 2010)

I started a Black and White Japanese style sleeve on Tuesday, Had my first 4 hour sitting... started with a Chrysanthemum flower.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

pez1206 said:


> This might sound outrageous but some of the best work iv seen was done in Thailand, cheaply. Basically they do so many sleeves in the touristy areas that they are really good at it, they all seem to be of a similar style but I would say to anyone thinking of getting an asian style sleeve, plan a holiday around it and go to Thailand.


This is the truth ! Got my shin tattoo'd while i was over there and its wicked !


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

pez1206 said:


> This might sound outrageous but some of the best work iv seen was done in Thailand, cheaply. Basically they do so many sleeves in the touristy areas that they are really good at it, they all seem to be of a similar style but I would say to anyone thinking of getting an asian style sleeve, plan a holiday around it and go to Thailand.


 The flight, hotel, the sleeve, 500 danabol ds and flight home would probably equal the price of a sleeve in the uk.

£70 a ****ing hour!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Seriously fcuking excited. Get ink started on tomorrow. Taken ages because the tat had to be perfect because it all has meaning to me. I Absolutely love it. Tells a story about me


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Your a turtle ? :wink:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

still deciding on my first. isnt gonna be a half sleeve tho


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Your a turtle ? :wink:


Haha. It represents family. And above it, ancestry :thumbup:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

robc1985 said:


> Seriously fcuking excited. Get ink started on tomorrow. Taken ages because the tat had to be perfect because it all has meaning to me. I Absolutely love it. Tells a story about me


I'm trying to figure out the story but that is some hyrogliphical shizzle right there :lol: Will look awesome when it's finished.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Thinking of going for a full sleeve for my first tattoo. Missis keeps saying she wants me to have one lol


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

empzb said:


> I'm trying to figure out the story but that is some hyrogliphical shizzle right there :lol: Will look awesome when it's finished.


Cheers fella. Will speak to him tomorrow about cracking on with inside arm design. Basically look like that but follow it around.

It's stopping at the elbow but will expand when I have a family etc.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Seriously fcuking excited. Get ink started on tomorrow. Taken ages because the tat had to be perfect because it all has meaning to me. I Absolutely love it. Tells a story about me


Love it mate, getting mine started on Thursday, I'm well excited! Like yours it too a while as it all means something to me.


----------



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> I've got 3/4 Maori/ Polynesian, I'll get a better pic later


I want to see more pics! I almost got one similar


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Love it mate, getting mine started on Thursday, I'm well excited! Like yours it too a while as it all means something to me.


Fcuk me that's mental. Waiting now. $hitting it man


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Fcuk me that's mental. Waiting now. $hitting it man


Smash some photos up here afterwards!

I'm excited for mine, 10am tomorrow cant come quick enough!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

This is the best experience of my life. Loving it. So chilled out


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i just dont think a tattoo would suit me one bit.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> This is the best experience of my life. Loving it. So chilled out


Is that your way of saying your crying like a big girl


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Here we go chaps. Thickening and detail in two weeks then onto designing the inner piece.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Here we go chaps. Thickening and detail in two weeks then onto designing the inner piece.


Nice, how long did that take ?


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Seriously fcuking excited. Get ink started on tomorrow. Taken ages because the tat had to be perfect because it all has meaning to me. I Absolutely love it. Tells a story about me


You missed out Rob and his number on the real one ?

I thought he might have meant something to you :whistling:


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Here we go chaps. Thickening and detail in two weeks then onto designing the inner piece


2 weeks?? I would say you wont be healed fully by then, if it were me id put that back by a couple of weeks. Id also be getting ALOT of bepanthen on that


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

jaycue2u said:


> 2 weeks?? I would say you wont be healed fully by then, if it were me id put that back by a couple of weeks. Id also be getting ALOT of bepanthen on that


Yeah gonna get it loaded up 5 times a day. At work Mon though so only able to do twice. One thing though. I'm gonna cling film it on a noght so it doesn't rub. Is that OK?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

DeadpoolX said:


> You missed out Rob and his number on the real one ?
> 
> I thought he might have meant something to you :whistling:


Hahaha very good


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Nice, how long did that take ?


2 hours. Just sat through it. Didn't bother me too much. Just like real bad sunburn now


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Yeah gonna get it loaded up 5 times a day. At work Mon though so only able to do twice. One thing though. I'm gonna cling film it on a noght so it doesn't rub. Is that OK?


Dont bother putting clingfilm on it as it wont heal as quickly. Make sure you thoroughly clean it with liquid soap, then FULLY rinse with fresh water, then PAT dry with a towel. Then apply the bepanthen in a thin coat. I would only do it 2 - 3 times a day, shouldnt need any more. The bepanthen will stick to everything, so make sure your not wearing your good tops!

I would be surprised if you had fully healed after 2 weeks, my tattooist wont touch ink for over a month!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

How's it going @Marrsy86y


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> How's it going @Marrsy86y


It went really well mate, went streight out with a girl so couldn't get on earlier.

Getting the half sleeve that matches done on Wedensday  .


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> It went really well mate, went streight out with a girl so couldn't get on earlier.
> 
> Getting the half sleeve that matches done on Wedensday  .


Very smart


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

How did you like the pain and experience? Can't wait for mine being detailed. Can see Why it becomes addictive


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> How did you like the pain and experience? Can't wait for mine being detailed. Can see Why it becomes addictive


It hurt like **** on my collar bone! The rest was fine, it was an interesting experience like. Can't wait to get the sleeve done. Already planning my other sleeve! It's defo addictive!


----------



## Terry79 (Apr 6, 2012)

A cheap tattoo isn't good.....and a good tattoo isn't cheap!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

If anyone is interested there's a new studio in Manchester charging £60 per hour for custom tattoos as a promo.

http://www.manchesterink.co/


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Got in touc with my artist today and he's started designing my Biomech sleeve to get done over Christmas


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Half sleeve tomorrow! Really looking forward to it


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Starting to come togeather 



Booked in again on the 27th December, hopefully get it finished then!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


>


Looks good mate, you got anything else planned for it ?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Looks good mate, you got anything else planned for it ?


Yeah it's gonna wrap around. A tiki god on inside with it tying into that and a couple of palm trees. Won't take as long thank ****. Started to get irritated towards end and it bled really bad too


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

robc1985 said:


>


How long has it taken to get to that stage?

I've a full day session booked in on Thursday for a half sleeve


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Dux said:


> How long has it taken to get to that stage?
> 
> I've a full day session booked in on Thursday for a half sleeve


5 hours mate


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> 5 hours mate


Ah right cool. Hopefully I should be able to get the vast majority of mine complete in one sitting.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Dux said:


> Ah right cool. Hopefully I should be able to get the vast majority of mine complete in one sitting.


I'd had enough after one sitting. And normally needs time to heal before colour etc


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I have half a sleeve


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I also have this but this isn't a sleeve lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

got a religious half sleave one


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm a quarter Maori. All my mother's family are Maori with a few full-bloods thrown in there as well. My grandad had the full works facial tattoos.

Yet I can't wear a Maori tattoo 'cos all you bloody white people have got them!! If I get one, I'm going to get a rose or an anchor. That'll teach you bastards!!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Getting more done to mine on the 27th  my artist has complete the design for my left arm now aswell!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Wrong thread


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Tramp stamps! wouldnt have one if you paid me! 

Some are very very well done though. just not for me.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

The Cheese said:


> I'm a quarter Maori. All my mother's family are Maori with a few full-bloods thrown in there as well. My grandad had the full works facial tattoos.
> 
> Yet I can't wear a Maori tattoo 'cos all you bloody white people have got them!! If I get one, I'm going to get a rose or an anchor. That'll teach you bastards!!


I agree to a point with this. When you see Brits walking about with them on and some say They have them cos They look cool.

Mine has a hell of a lot of meaning about it though and I believed this type of tattoo was the best way to express that


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

7 hours worth of work on Thursday


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Dux said:


> How long has it taken to get to that stage?
> 
> I've a full day session booked in on Thursday for a half sleeve


How many hours classes as a full day?

What's the longest you've sat before? Hats off to anyone who can manage 4 hours+


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> How many hours classes as a full day?
> 
> What's the longest you've sat before? Hats off to anyone who can manage 4 hours+


7 hours was the full day session.

See my pic above. Everything there was done on Thursday

The longest I'd sat before was.....20 mins on the one I had done 12 years ago on my other arm


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Fair play for 7 hours, did you get the shivers or tiredness? I do at 3 hours


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> Fair play for 7 hours, did you get the shivers or tiredness? I do at 3 hours


I got a few shivers, but I think that could have been due to being sat without a shirt on in an air conditioned room for so long. The last hour and a half was hard work, but I was determined to get as much done as possible.

When I'd finished I walked what would normally have been a 5 minute distance, except it took me nearer 20 because of cramping and feeling utterly exhausted. I'm gonna get booked in in the new year for the rest of the filling in to be done, I reckon there's probably another days worth left to do because it goes onto my back and up towards my neck.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks good mate, almost matches your bathroom as well


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> Looks good mate, almost matches your bathroom as well


Haha, that's what I based the design on


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Dux said:


> View attachment 104936
> 
> 
> 7 hours worth of work on Thursday


Looks mint mate. More Samoan style in it than mine


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Bitmore work done, had the tricept filled out. Just the bicep left to do now!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> I've got 3/4 Maori/ Polynesian, I'll get a better pic later


amazin


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm booked in for another 7 hours a week on Monday to get the design wrapped fully around my bicep and all the rest of the filling in completed


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm getting more done Jan Hopefully if I have enough coin


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hoping to finish off my right arm and get started on my left in Jan.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Dux said:


> I'm booked in for another 7 hours


Fvck that!! Iv done 4 x 5hr sittings and they all nearly killed me!! I had some work done to finish my ribs in November and after an hour i was ready to leave, only made another hour before calling it a day. Sometimes you just cant take it :blush:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

jaycue2u said:


> Fvck that!! Iv done 4 x 5hr sittings and they all nearly killed me!! I had some work done to finish my ribs in November and after an hour i was ready to leave, only made another hour before calling it a day. Sometimes you just cant take it :blush:


If I'm being honest I'm surprised I managed as long as I did.

If I don't sit through as long next time it's no big deal.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Got my inner bicep done and it all filled in on Monday.

The question is: Is tomorrow too soon to train back and chest?

Should I leave it another few days for it to heal some more or will it not matter?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Dux said:


> Got my inner bicep done and it all filled in on Monday.
> 
> The question is: Is tomorrow too soon to train back and chest?
> 
> Should I leave it another few days for it to heal some more or will it not matter?


I don't think it will matter mate. Has it got the little dry scabs over it now ?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> I don't think it will matter mate. Has it got the little dry scabs over it now ?


Scabs are starting to appear in a few places. I was just worried about my arms expanding and cracking the scabs


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Im gonna keep an eye out for a thread from the op in a few years 'anyone know any good places to get tattoos removed' haha


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Dux said:


> Scabs are starting to appear in a few places. I was just worried about my arms expanding and cracking the scabs


I trained once the little scabs had formed and had no problems mate.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm leaving it till Saturday when I've no work so I can train properly without rushing


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Getting an old school spider web on my elbow monday... and a classic black panther head on my leg...might have to lay off the gym for a week so i dont fudge them up especially my elbow


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Got my chest done on friday...this was taken about 5mins after he finished.

First tattoo... just over 2 hours in one go. Outline hurt a bit tbh!! haha



I'm getting another bud to come off my chest bit going up to my right shoulder cap area too.

Booked back in for this wednesday to get my half sleeve done...im hoping the arm will be less painful than the chest!


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hardy said:


> I started a Black and White Japanese style sleeve on Tuesday, Had my first 4 hour sitting... started with a Chrysanthemum flower.


that looks good mate....you had it finished now?


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

Koi from a while back (hence arm size


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

UK1989 said:


> Got my chest done on friday...this was taken about 5mins after he finished.
> 
> First tattoo... just over 2 hours in one go. Outline hurt a bit tbh!! haha
> 
> ...


Is that UV in mate or just a silver shade ?


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Just shading mate with black and grey


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Looking at tattoos and have been a long while, it's been a case of finding the right one for me and something that means something personal. Yes all very cliche lol.

Won't be a full sleeve, I'm looking at other people's tattoos and seeing how the shading is used instead of the outline so that it hides well under the tan.

I want it to be like a grey rather than jet black. Any advice??

Will probably be my delt extending to my bicep/tricep.

I will be looking to pay top money so I can rest assured I won't be in any "lol" threads for tattoos ha ha.

Any recommendations on artists? Will be quite detailed and a fair few hours I can imagine


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Looking at tattoos and have been a long while, it's been a case of finding the right one for me and something that means something personal. Yes all very cliche lol.
> 
> Won't be a full sleeve, I'm looking at other people's tattoos and seeing how the shading is used instead of the outline so that it hides well under the tan.
> 
> ...


Don't really know many grey shaded ones mate. Mine is what you say you don't want, lol. Very personal though and has strong meaning to me


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Ok, lol, I'm a tattoo noob lol.

Grey might not be the right colour, but I don't want a jet black lines tattoo. Just shading to build up the art and tattoo?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The colour fades over time mate, it's only really strong when you first get it done


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Ok, lol, I'm a tattoo noob lol.
> 
> Grey might not be the right colour, but I don't want a jet black lines tattoo. Just shading to build up the art and tattoo?


I know what you mean. Do a search for skinshokz tattoo. They do Good work. May help you out a bit


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

robc1985 said:


> I know what you mean. Do a search for skinshokz tattoo. They do Good work. May help you out a bit


Errm, just had a look at the galleries and it looks like any other high street tattoo parlour. Nothing really looks high end art, just out of the book ones?

Might be a tad harsh and not intended but those are very basic


----------



## Juicy Fruit (Oct 16, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> I love tattoos with meaning and stories behind them, you can learn a lot about a person from it! Interesting stuff
> 
> Looks good too! Im on the fence about them overall, Im very fussy, most tattoos I don't like, contemplated getting one myself, nothing big, but im in two minds, as always


tattoos with meanings behind them should be the only tattoos!

look at Tom Hardy, he has loads of **** tattoos, but they all mean something to him, he has a story for every tattoo, which makes them so much better


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

My mate has recommended an artist called Leigh oldcorn. Just checked out his work on Facebook and it looks amazing


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Errm, just had a look at the galleries and it looks like any other high street tattoo parlour. Nothing really looks high end art, just out of the book ones?
> 
> Might be a tad harsh and not intended but those are very basic


Fair enough mate. I didn't use them but they have a year waiting list and were given awards. Hope you manage to find what you're looking for


----------



## BigMitchh (Sep 25, 2012)

Does anyone know how long it takes for scarring to go down?(as in the lump under the tattoo) from a **** artist ofc.

Large part of my arm done, **** job changed to a recommended 'touch-up' artist and she was even ****ter! Gones to london hes extended it all round my arm and on my shoulder etc, decent work but it looks **** because the style is different and the original part is the main part on show. Hard times.:no:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

BigMitchh said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes for scarring to go down?(as in the lump under the tattoo) from a **** artist ofc.
> 
> Large part of my arm done, **** job changed to a recommended 'touch-up' artist and she was even ****ter! Gones to london hes extended it all round my arm and on my shoulder etc, decent work but it looks **** because the style is different and the original part is the main part on show. Hard times.:no:


I had mine finished last Monday and the vast majority of the scars/scabs/lumps have totally disappeared.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

too much emphasis is put on the importance or meaning of tattoos. If it looks cool and you like it-get it. F&^k what anyone else thinks of it. You dont get tattoos for other people.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> My mate has recommended an artist called Leigh oldcorn. Just checked out his work on Facebook and it looks amazing


 I'm lucky that he's not far from me.. I'll be going to him next, I wish i had gone to him 1st, but you live and learn.


----------



## BigMitchh (Sep 25, 2012)

Dux said:


> I had mine finished last Monday and the vast majority of the scars/scabs/lumps have totally disappeared.


It didn't have any scarring tissue then mate


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

BigMitchh said:


> It didn't have any scarring tissue then mate


What do you mean? Going over scars, or creating scars?

I'm not sure what you mean mate


----------



## BigMitchh (Sep 25, 2012)

Dux said:


> What do you mean? Going over scars, or creating scars?
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean mate


Just like if you have a **** artist and they go too deep etc then you might be left with scar tissue under the tattoo. So like when you move your finger over the tattoo it's raised. I heard it can take something ridiculous like up to 10 years to start to go down :/


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

BigMitchh said:


> Just like if you have a **** artist and they go too deep etc then you might be left with scar tissue under the tattoo. So like when you move your finger over the tattoo it's raised. I heard it can take something ridiculous like up to 10 years to start to go down :/


That can also be just how your skin reacts to it as well though....


----------



## BigMitchh (Sep 25, 2012)

Cactus87 said:


> That can also be just how your skin reacts to it as well though....


Yeah although when I had mine extended by a much better artist its healed fine without any damage.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

BigMitchh said:


> Just like if you have a **** artist and they go too deep etc then you might be left with scar tissue under the tattoo. So like when you move your finger over the tattoo it's raised. I heard it can take something ridiculous like up to 10 years to start to go down :/


Ah right, gotcha.

Not had the problem, mine has healed well.


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

This is 10hours work in last week...both VERY red as photos taken just after finished...second photo is what i had done yesterday, just had it extended and rose put on.

Inside of my arm next!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

First side of mine completed. Off to see Saturday to discuss inner bicep. All tells a story about me.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

two of mine- you can see the one on my nexk too. Since then i have had both ribs done, one is a peacock (so i can say i have a massive cock) and the other ribs is a sanskrit prayer to reind me of India


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Got another 4hrs booked for the 5th Feb to hopefully finish my shading off, cant wait !!


----------

